# What bugs you the most with other players?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

What is the one thing (or perhaps more than one) that drives you nutty crazy on a golf course that other players do?

As for me to start this rant thread, I hate people who:

*spend 5-10 minutes looking for their ball
*exhibit temper tantrums and express their dispeasure with a poor round.
*chatter on the tee box. 
*decide to give you lessons during a round. Without asking.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

The searching way too long for the ball bugs me.

My weird thing is I hate gimmes. I'm out there to get the ball in the hole, so I putt out everything. But I play with people who do the gimme thing all the time.

The lesson thing is hard. Sometimes I see an obvious thing that my partners are doing and bite my tongue.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

Small talk on the T Box
Offering advice 
Pointing out the odveous ex "hmm, a bit of a hook today huh."


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

People who don't play the game by the rules... Someone give them a rule book!

People who don't display reasonable etiquette... not even perfect, just reasonable...

People who constantly talk business, (specially MY business)... Talk about golf instead and let's have FUN for crying out loud!

People who are so blind they don't realize they are holding up the course.

OK, so golf is religion to me... anyone else afraid to admit it? LOL...


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

well i think looking for a ball should be a max of 5min, anything more is annoying. but i really hate it when
-they search and pick up old tees that are on the tee box 
-after they hit their drive, they go to the rough or the woods to search and pick up old balls. 
-go by the water to look for old balls and use their ball retriver to get it
-when they talk too much
-they go though garbage to pick up can tabs
-they tell me i should tee from the blue when im hitting whites


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

People who park their carts on the wrong side of the green, walk across the green to their ball, putter in hand, and then realize they forgot their wedge. So, they walk BACK to the cart to get their club.
People who try to sneak their own booze onto the course.
Old men who try to hit on the cart girl.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

white_tiger_137 said:


> People who try to sneak their own booze onto the course.


I would only have a problem with that if they don't share.

Have you noticed how a lot of new golf bag designs include an insulated pocket? I really don't think people are putting health food in there, do you?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont have a problem with people looking for their golf balls, but anymore than the alloted 5 minutes then they should let the group behind (usually me  , play though).

People that dont rake bunkers - this drives me insane.

People who dont replace divots - ffs you want to enjoy the course so help keep it in good condition.

People who done repair pitch marks - as above really.

Some of these things drive me crazy, to the point where I have been so fed up waiting on each tee, not to be let through, so I plant a drive over their heads - they soon get the message.

One last thing - juniors without any kinda clue as to what golf ettiquete is. Cant be arsed to shout fore, even though they have nearly kneecapped you.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

The only real thign that bugs me like crazy is people who get angry at bad shots and swear or throw their clubs etc. 

I thought half the fun in golf was the challenge?

I end up just standing there not knowing what to do or say. It really ruins the atmosphere of the game.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Matthew_22 said:


> The only real thign that bugs me like crazy is people who get angry at bad shots and swear or throw their clubs etc.


I won't play with one particular individual anymore. He is out of control before he even arrives at the course. When he would curse at a bad shot, I used to just ask him who hit it.


----------



## Force Kin (Jun 19, 2006)

2 words - SLOW PLAY.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I hate people who fudge their scores...When I know someone shot a 6 and they tell me 5, then they do it three or four more times...ugh, just bugs me...


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

People who walk up while you are getting ready to hit on the tee and they are so close to you that you can see their Size 13 shoe just across from your ball.
Will not shut up on the tee box.
They hit their 2nd, or 3rd, shot and then go down the fairway off to the side but still in front of you while you are getting ready to hit...especially if they are on the right hand side of the fairway where I probably am aiming.


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

The most anoying problem for me is the pitch marks on the greens as our greens look like the face of the moon at the moment. Following that would be the divots not filled in, poor etiquet, talking at inapropriate moments, and last but deffinatly not least is slow play especially when they wont let you through. Ive played a round that took 4 of us 5 and a half hours, I think thay got sick of me lobbing shots over their heads though.


----------



## ShmocloGolf (Jul 13, 2006)

the most annoying thing for me is when i am the last to hit my shot and everyone starts walking down the course and this causes me to rush my swing


----------



## j10rogers (Aug 15, 2006)

After reading this post I realized that I play with some really annoying golfers. One has not bought a ball in two years, every time he has to look for his ball in the woods, he spends 5 minutes, and comes back out with a dozen balls. Another, is constantly giving lessons even though he has not won a round in over a year. The third is constantly talking on the tee, on the green and everywhere in between, and refuses to stop because he says it dosen't bother him when someone talks when he's hitting, although none of us ever do. The other three of us also suspect that he shaves strokes, because he is in the woods and rough as much as the rest of us, but usually ends up winning, we just don't care enough to take the time to try and catch him at it. I am not immune to bad behavior either, I am the one who curses at bad shots. I am not really mad, it is just habit, and I am trying to get out of it. We are all long time friends so I guess we all just ignore each others faults.

Things that do bother me are,

Cell phone conversations that consist of more than," I am on the golf course, this better be an emergency."

Slow Play, All golfers start out playing bad, but there is no excuse for slow play.

A group behind you crowding you when there is a backup on the course in front of you. Hitting the ball over my head is not going to make the three groups in front of me play faster.


----------



## Punch shot owns (Aug 18, 2006)

number 1- slow play...
2- some one who doesn't play the water hazard/out of bounds rule
3- a bad putter... takes them too long to sink a putt


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Shaving strokes when they are keeping the card, the system that our highschool uses makes that pretty hard though.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I stopped playing with this guy recently because he kept cheating. Now it doesnt bother me that much, but he comes out with so much bull at the same time. He reckons that he is only 2 shots worse than me to start with which isnt exactly true. He then counts his shots as he would have liked them to end up, missing the odd top or fat shot here and there. He doesnt count drop balls.

And at the end of the day he wants to play competitively against me.

I stick by the normal rules, how I would during competitions.

I just get to the end of the game and think....'what a waste of time'. So now I dont bother.


----------

